# Ryobi band saw fence



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi Gun,Welcome to the Forum.
I would not modify your bandsaw when another solution
may be available using a Sears Fence.


It is a good idea to include your location in your profile
Also check out how to Post pictures in the How To section,

To add your location to your profile see  more How-To


----------



## gungadeouro (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions, PaliBob. I was aware of the Sears option but of course my goal is take advantage of my Amazon gift certificate.
It took me awhile to figure out how to edit my profile but I have added my location.


----------

